# Ratty Tumour :(



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Just got in from work and went to say hello to the ratties. Louise, one of the eldest of the 4 girls (2 years old in January) came up to the front of the cage to say hello so I picked her up, but noticed she's developed a large lump underneath her right hind leg, and Im assuming straight away that it's a mammary tumour  Its fairly big and squishy. I was away over the weekend but didnt notice anything last week, how quickly do they grow??

I have spoken to the vets and I am taking her down tomorrow, what are the next steps? She is still eating and still seems happy in herself, and she is still able to get to the top of the cage no problem. I have heard once tumours are removed though, there is a high chance they can come back. 

Im just after some advice from someone who's already dealt with something like this. These 4 girls are my first pet rats so everything im discovering about them is still new to me. 

Thanks


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i have never experiance this myself, I am on my first 'lot' of ratties! However, it is personal choice...

I *think* you can

-have the tumour removed.
-as she is getting on, you may just want to leave it if it isn't bothering her and she is still thriving

I think those are the main options, but best to speak with your vet about it


----------

